# 1986 Pace Arrow chasis ?'s



## Darrell (Mar 6, 2004)

I am looking at a 1986 Fleetwood Pace Arrow. 30' w/ a blown 454. I have heard it will either have a GM P30 or John Deere chasis. How do I tell which is which? I imagine the Deere chasis would be more rugged...Is this assumption true.


----------



## Gary B (Mar 7, 2004)

1986 Pace Arrow chasis ?'s

Hi Darrell, if it has indepentant front suspendtion, coil springs with air bags its a Chev P-30, I am not 100% positive but think that all the John Deere's had Ford 460's. Yes the JD is a tuffer chassis, but maybe be harder to get parts for. Have you checked out what the cost of a new 454 and installation will be, it may not be worth it unless you almost get the unit for nothing. Most 1996 Pace Arrows in good conditon are worth less then a new engine & installation.   :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve: 
PS: You didn't say which model or length Pace your looking at, but Nadas price for a 29' is about $11000 to $12000, you can check prices here www.nadaguides.com


----------



## Darrell (Mar 7, 2004)

1986 Pace Arrow chasis ?'s

Thanks Gary.
The MH is a 33' with dual A/c's and dual furnaces each with it's own thermostat, a split bath, queen island bed and 6.5KW Onan, driver AND passenger doors with electric windows on each. It is in decent shape interior and a little rough outside.
An installed 454 is roughly 6-7K if my machine shop does it but I can build and instal one for about $1600. Building the engine is a no brainer..intal will be a pain but I am not going to pay someone to do it. 
The guy wants 3K for the unit as is. So that makes $4600 I would be into it for if I pay him his asking price. Figure another 4-5 hundred in misc stuff to get it up to snuff...assuming everything else works.
So I figure if it would be worth 10K with a good engine I would be money ahead.
What do you think?
Darrell


----------



## Gary B (Mar 7, 2004)

1986 Pace Arrow chasis ?'s

Yes if you can do a lot or most of the labor yourself then you will be in good shape, and I think $3000 is a good price, if all the applinaces work, check out the refer and airs, furnaces, water heater etc. It'll be some work but problay worth i. Good luck.   :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------

